# Apple Store Conestoga Opens Aug 13 - 9:30 AM - ehMac Meet-up?



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

Apple Store Conestoga Opens Aug 13 - 9:30 AM

Grand Opening!

Source: APPLE CANADA INC. | Apple to Open Retail Store in Waterloo on Saturday, August 13


I wish I could make it, but due to previous work/family related stuff, I am unable. (and I don't move back to school until September in Waterloo)

If anyone is able to grab me a tshirt, that would be awesome (if your from Waterloo, and I will gladly toss you $10 for the effort) Thanks (Just PM me)


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Apple Store to open in Waterloo, Ontario at Conestoga Mall on August 13th, 9:30 AM*

Apple has officially announced that the *long anticipated* Apple Store coming to the Conestoga Mall in Waterloo, Ontario, Canada will open this Saturday, August 13th at 9:30 AM EDT. 








The store is now featured on *Apple Canada's Retail Page* announcing the 9:30 AM Grand Opening as well. The page also a Google map of the location, *detailed directions* to the store as well as store hours. 

The Conestoga Apple store, which has been under renovation since the beginning of 2011, will be open the following hours:

*Store hours:*
Mon - Fri: 9:30 a.m. to 9:00 p.m.
Sat: 9:30 a.m. to 6:00 p.m.
Sun: 12:00 p.m. to 5:00 p.m. 

Stay tuned for details about a possible ehMac meet-up as yours truly will be there at the stores opening.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I am definitely looking forward to having an Apple store in town and the genius bar. I was impressed with the Vancouver store, my sister needed her hard drive replaced on her macbook pro, she is a student out there and cant be without her laptop for a day or 2. She brought it to an apple authorized store, like Carbon, and they wanted to charge her $90 or something like that to swap the hard drive, thats just SWAP, no data transfer or anything. She was going to be buying the drive from them as well. That $90 would get them to put in a new hard drive that she would pay, but they would not be able to get to it till possibly end of the next day, if she wanted it rushed it was more money.

Had her go to the Apple store, after arguing with the tech service guy how its a 10 min job and if he could please help her out. Apple store did it right in front of her in 10 mins, and she was out the door ready to install from her time machine backup with no charge to her at all, just the cost of the hard drive, which she bought elsewhere and brought in.

Guess they are more then just a pretty face


----------



## Croptop (Apr 20, 2004)

Considering the fact that I live just across the street from the mall, I can't see how I can skip the grand opening. I wonder how early people are going to start lining up.


----------



## DavidH (Jan 4, 2009)

*Burlington Store*

Has anybody hear any news about the when the Burlington Store will be opening?
Last I heard it was going to be September.

DavidH


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Croptop said:


> Considering the fact that I live just across the street from the mall, I can't see how I can skip the grand opening. I wonder how early people are going to start lining up.


Line up Friday night upload some pics on ehMac...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Working on getting details of ehMac meet-up right now. Wow, that wasn't very much lead time for the official date!  

Who'd be interested in having a nice lunch after store opening and mingling for a bit?  Possibly a sponsored lunch at a really nice restaurant. 

Reply if you're interested so I can gauge level of interest!


----------



## Croptop (Apr 20, 2004)

ehMax said:


> Working on getting details of ehMac meet-up right now. Wow, that wasn't very much lead time for the official date!
> 
> Who'd be interested in having a nice lunch after store opening and mingling for a bit?  Possibly a sponsored lunch at a really nice restaurant.
> 
> Reply if you're interested so I can gauge level of interest!


I'm interested.


----------



## Croptop (Apr 20, 2004)

Tech Elementz said:


> Line up Friday night upload some pics on ehMac...


Interesting idea. Security usually kicks people out of the mall but I'll check to see if they are going to allow overnight line-ups.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

DavidH said:


> Has anybody hear any news about the when the Burlington Store will be opening?
> Last I heard it was going to be September.
> 
> DavidH


Yep, this interests me more than Conestoga, sorry guys but I'm tired of driving to Mississauga.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Croptop said:


> I'm interested.


Cool. 

Come on folks, there's got to be a lot more ehMacians in Southern Ontario who'd like to meet-up for some nice lunch on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## garf1108 (May 30, 2006)

Unfortunately, working on Saturday.


----------



## Funkynassau (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm an hour north of there, gonna try to get down there, maybe not on opening day but shortly after.


----------



## Brain21 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll try, but may not make it. I'll know more later in the week.


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

Hey Mayor, i was thinking of showing up. Save me a place in line? Buy u a beer at lunch?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Of course when you need a drive swap after midnight.....there's only ONE place 

cartoon by a grateful client .....based on a true event ..always makes me grin with the cat dog and kid peering around the corner










BTW - we're seeing an awful lot of failed drives these days......drives are cheap, drive recovery expensive......if your machine is 2 years or more old consider at least getting it scanned and perhaps replacing it and using the old one as a backup.

SmartReporter should be on everyone's machine as well.......

Download SMARTReporter for Mac - Hard drive pre-failure warning utility. MacUpdate.com

••••
back to our regularly scheduled Apple store program...


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd be there but have a family function near London that day. Please post pics for those of us who can't be there.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Will take lots of pics and video. 

Was just down at the mall this afternoon. Store still is covered, but really large black box is down. Guy was doing tile in front of the store. Hear him say, he's been going for close to 40 hours in a row to get things done. 

I went to information centre to find out any details of when people could line up. Could clearly tell, at one point she was informed of "Apple secrecy".  I simply said to her, 
Apple has announced on their site that the Apple store is opening on Saturday..." to which she interjected, "I can't even confirm that." :lmao:

I said it's ok, Apple has announced it on their site, but she still made it seem like this was top secret info. 

Told her I was simply wondering when people could start lining up in the mall, to which she said that the doors are unlocked at 7 AM. Still, think I will contact the mall again if there are any more details. 

I don't plan on lining up super early.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

Are they giving things away? Why would anyone be lining up for a store opening otherwise?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

jhuynh said:


> Are they giving things away? Why would anyone be lining up for a store opening otherwise?


It's one of those things... if you have to ask, you wouldn't understand.


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

The usual gimmee is a free t-shirt with the store name on it. But I am not sure if this is still the policy. IN the past it was for the first 1000 people.

I got one when they opened Yorkdale.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

jhuynh said:


> Are they giving things away? Why would anyone be lining up for a store opening otherwise?


because the sales team gives you a nice big round of applause when you walk. there is also a bonus free hoodie for the first person who shows up at the genius bar with a cracked LCD and proclaims "ITS A KNOWN ISSUE" at the top of their lungs

haha


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

broad said:


> because the sales team gives you a nice big round of applause when you walk. there is also a bonus free hoodie for the first person who shows up at the genius bar with a cracked LCD and proclaims "ITS A KNOWN ISSUE" at the top of their lungs
> 
> haha


Whoa... what are you saying, exactly? It's *NOT* a known issue?!


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Lars said:


> Whoa... what are you saying, exactly? It's *NOT* a known issue?!


He got too happy.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

Im interested to see what the store will look like? will it be all glass with hanging apple logo? or silver... 

the suspense..


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

Lars said:


> Whoa... what are you saying, exactly? It's *NOT* a known issue?!


im saying *you're* a known issue


----------



## dh22 (Aug 10, 2011)

ehMax said:


> Working on getting details of ehMac meet-up right now. Wow, that wasn't very much lead time for the official date!
> 
> Who'd be interested in having a nice lunch after store opening and mingling for a bit?  Possibly a sponsored lunch at a really nice restaurant.
> 
> Reply if you're interested so I can gauge level of interest!


Sounds good.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

RIM's backyard! Hope it goes well.


----------



## dh22 (Aug 10, 2011)

jimbotelecom said:


> RIM's backyard! Hope it goes well.


Another nail in the coffin XX)


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

found this picture on another blog! looks like a glass store front (not a metal apple logo)


Im excited to have one 10mins from where I live for school! (2 iXpress Stops from Campus)


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

ehMax said:


> Cool.
> 
> Come on folks, there's got to be a lot more ehMacians in Southern Ontario who'd like to meet-up for some nice lunch on Saturday afternoon.


I might be around for this.

And no all night line up? Are we getting too old for this


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Cliffy said:


> And no all night line up? Are we getting too old for this


I know I am. 

Did the looong line-up for U2 earlier this month and it darn near killed me. 

Hopefully I will have concrete details on lunch / meetup by tomorrow afternoon. Just waiting on some numbers from sponsors. There will be a few prizes.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

rondini said:


> The usual gimmee is a free t-shirt with the store name on it. But I am not sure if this is still the policy. IN the past it was for the first 1000 people.
> 
> I got one when they opened Yorkdale.


I was at the original Yorkdale opening and most recently attended the Upper Canada Mall opening in Newmarket. Black t-shirts for the first 1,000 people.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Croptop said:


> I'm interested.





rondini said:


> Hey Mayor, i was thinking of showing up. Save me a place in line? Buy u a beer at lunch?





dh22 said:


> Sounds good.





Cliffy said:


> I might be around for this.
> 
> And no all night line up? Are we getting too old for this


Hey there... details on the *meet-up here*. 

Seating is limited (Just under 20 people), so RSVP to reserve your seat. 

Free swanky lunch and some cool prizes. Should be fun.


----------



## candykoala_44 (May 28, 2005)

I am definitely going to be there!
See everyone Saturday!


----------



## Croptop (Apr 20, 2004)

ericlewis91 said:


> Im excited to have one 10mins from where I live for school! (2 iXpress Stops from Campus)


I hear you. I live right across the street from the mall. My wife will never get me out of there now.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Anyone who's going to be there and feels like Tweeting pix or updates, please use hashtag *#applestorewaterloo* 

There will also be a dedicated thread to the actual opening starting later today. If you're there with your iPhone or iPad, you can use *Tapatalk* to chat on the ehMac forums and post pix too.


----------



## Croptop (Apr 20, 2004)

The calm before the storm (taken at approximately 1800hrs, 12 Aug):









More photos at: 
https://picasaweb.google.com/croptop140.6/ConnestogaAppleStore?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## candykoala_44 (May 28, 2005)

*Grand Opening Pics*

The Grand Opening was a lot of fun!
Loved how the employees ran up and down the line getting everyone chanting and cheering and did the 10 second count-down for 9:30 when the store opened.
I was there with my fiance and this photo is of us rocking out our new Apple Conestoga T-shirts! Totally a fun morning!


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

anyone have an extra shirt? please let me know!!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Some photos of ehMac.ca Meet-up*

Here are some photos of the ehMac.ca Meet-up! 

Loved meeting you guys and so grateful you came out. 'Twas a great time putting faces to names. I'll leave it to your discretion if you want to identify yourself. 
































































Hey... who let in the Adroid phone!!! 




























Thanks again to our sponsor *Elgato*! They made the event possible and gave away some great prizes! Video coming later this evening. 

Also big thanks to *seyDesign*.  :clap:


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

ericlewis91 said:


> anyone have an extra shirt? please let me know!!


giving/selling someone who wasnt there a shirt kind of defeats the whole purpose of the shirts altogether, doesnt it?


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

ps-big props to elgato for footing the bill for that and the prizes and stuff. that is really solid


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

broad said:


> giving/selling someone who wasnt there a shirt kind of defeats the whole purpose of the shirts altogether, doesnt it?



1) I don't live in Waterloo for Summer
2) I have to work, in order to be able to support myself next semester at school
3) Family related issues

So I was unable to make it, but I still want a tshirt!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

ericlewis91 said:


> 1) I don't live in Waterloo for Summer
> 2) I have to work, in order to be able to support myself next semester at school
> 3) Family related issues
> 
> So I was unable to make it, but I still want a tshirt!


PM me your address and I'll send you my shirt.


----------



## Chipper (Aug 31, 2004)

Many thanks to Mr. Mayor and Elgato for the ehMac.ca get-together and the wonderful lunch today. I thoroughly enjoyed getting to meet some other ehMac members. It was nice to see so many people from out-of-town. It was a great opportunity to learn of a few new things and I was even lucky enough to win one of the software prizes. WooHOO!

Also a BIG "Thank You" to Sally, it looks like your good advice has solved my oversized screen problem.


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

Love the guy with the better Android phone.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

ehMax said:


> PM me your address and I'll send you my shirt.


I sent you a PM! Are you located in Waterloo? Cause I move back to school on the 11th of september!


----------



## greydoggie (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey where's my shirt?

Looks like a nice turn out!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*ehMax Speech and Prize Awards at ehMac Meet-Up in Waterloo*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3A84XOzlLMM


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks again Mr. Mayor, Elgato and Seydoggy for putting together such a swanky lunch!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Must say that I enjoyed the video and the whole atmosphere of the meet-up It would have been nice to know at least the screen names of the winners, though. I think blocking them was overkill. I can understand why some folks might be reluctant to use their real names, but screen names? C'mon. My real name has been hung out in newspapers and the internet for over 50 years without one bad incident, including ehMc for over 10 years now..


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

SINC said:


> Must say that I enjoyed the video and the whole atmosphere of the meet-up It would have been nice to know at least the screen names of the winners, though. I think blocking them was overkill. I can understand why some folks might be reluctant to use their real names, but screen names? C'mon. My real name has been hung out in newspapers and the internet for over 50 years without one bad incident, including ehMc for over 10 years now..


What blocking are you referring to?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Noticed in the vid when one name was mentioned, it was clearly blocked. Could watch it agin and give you the exact time if you wish. (EDIT: It happens at 3:40.) More to the point though is why the reluctance to use screen names to ID those in the photos? Say that, oh I dunno, SINC had been there. What would have been the harm is using my screen name (and my real name of course)? I mean if you told us JGZ1 or hayesk or any other non de plume used by a member was there, what's the harm?

And please, don't read anything more into this. It is just a question that I find hard to understand, that's all.


----------



## broken_g3 (Jun 27, 2008)

...so I take it this means that London ain't getting a store? Guess that's what you get for being an asinine backwater. Oh well, better luck next time.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

SINC said:


> Noticed in the vid when one name was mentioned, it was clearly blocked. Could watch it agin and give you the exact time if you wish. More to the point though is why the reluctance to use screen names to ID those in the photos? Say that, oh I dunno, SINC had been there. What would have been the harm is using my screen name (and my real name of course)? I mean if you told us JGZ1 or hayesk or any other non de plume used by a member was there, what's the harm?


That was his email address he was giving. 

Not seeing the harm in it is a decision you can make for yourself and i can make for myself, but it's not something I should be making for someone else.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ehMax said:


> That was his email address he was giving.
> 
> Not seeing the harm in it is a decision you can make for yourself and i can make for myself, but it's not something I should be making for someone else.


I understand completely that it's not your call. Just wondering how folks who were there felt about it is all. I don't see it as a big deal, but maybe some do for unknown to me reasons.


----------



## spudmac (Aug 23, 2002)

SINC said:


> I understand completely that it's not your call. Just wondering how folks who were there felt about it is all. I don't see it as a big deal, but maybe some do for unknown to me reasons.


I think it depends on the person... some people like to keep a low profile everywhere they go, while others are the life of the party. I've only got about 150 posts on eMac, but I joined almost 10 years ago and usually visit daily. Online, I tend to keep a low profile. Knowing what I was taking part in an eMac meeting-up, I figured I/we might end up on the innertube or something, and that was ok for me. Since the video is up and some of you may be curious, I'm the second guy on the left towards the camera. Now remember folks, the camera adds at least 30 lbs. Alright the rest of you identify yourselves!

Spudmac


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Now that's more like it. Nice to put a face to a name. Thanks spudmac!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

SINC said:


> Now that's more like it. Nice to put a face to a name. Thanks spudmac!


The big tall guy with a Steve Job shirt, Steve Jobs "Action Figure" hanging off my butt and goofy hat that says "EH Team" is me.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ehMax said:


> The big tall guy with a Steve Job shirt, Steve Jobs "Action Figure" hanging off my butt and goofy hat that says "EH Team" is me.


THAT I already knew as I have seen that mug in many other videos, although I see a bit less strain since you quit retail.


----------

